# Louvers



## Geog (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello,

I'm interested in finding info on making or buying a jig for making louvers for cabinet doors.

Geog


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geog

You may want to check out the link below,it may do the trick for you 


Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

=========



Geog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in finding info on making or buying a jig for making louvers for cabinet doors.
> 
> Geog


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Geog.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hay Geog greetings and welcome to the router forum, Looks like BJ may have you covered.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Geog
> 
> You may want to check out the link below,it may do the trick for you
> 
> ...


That's interesting Bob. I hadn't seen that before.

There is an article in an old British "Routing" magazine that I have at home on building a jig to do actual, fixed, louvres. I'll try to remember to scan it tonight.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Geog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in finding info on making or buying a jig for making louvers for cabinet doors.
> 
> Geog


If you watch this video, you may get some ideas from Norm.

The louvre jig is about 5-8 mins into the video

New Yankee Workshop - Jigs(Vid - 视频 - 在线观看 - 六间房视频 6.cn

James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> That's interesting Bob. I hadn't seen that before.
> 
> There is an article in an old British "Routing" magazine that I have at home on building a jig to do actual, fixed, louvres. I'll try to remember to scan it tonight.
> 
> ...


Here you go. I hope they are not too big. I purposely didn't cut them down as it might have made the text difficult to read. I think "Routing" has been out of print for a while so hopefully no copyright issues.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! I need to make a louvered vent for the shed out back so this will come in handy!


----------



## Geog (Jul 14, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Here you go. I hope they are not too big. I purposely didn't cut them down as it might have made the text difficult to read. I think "Routing" has been out of print for a while so hopefully no copyright issues.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Peter,

Thanks very much for all the effort you did to supply this info. I'm sure I will be able to use this to make my jigs.

Best Reards,
Geog


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Peter;
Are half of those files for the northern hemisphere, and half for the southern?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike:

You're *brutal*! <g>

Here they are as one file.. only valid for the northern hemisphere!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Peter;
> Are half of those files for the northern hemisphere, and half for the southern?


Hi Mike

Didn't I switch the odd pages round when I scanned them? Damn! I should have checked.

Sorry!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Norm Abrams made a simple jig as was mentioned earlier. Doesn't take long to make the jig. Louvers become quite simple to make once you have the jig. The price for the video is expensive but, well worth the price.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*louvers*



AxlMyk said:


> Peter;
> Are half of those files for the northern hemisphere, and half for the southern?


 MORE humour MIKE ! ! !:sarcastic:


----------

